# fireeye bikes



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

i was looking at some thread on the urban/dj forum and saw some pics of one of these.i checked out there website and saw they had a cromo/al 7" travel bike and were working on a 5".anyone have anyone seen or ridden one of these?they look pretty sick.
check them out
http://www.fireeye-bike.com/new_&_news.htm


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

they look nice, but i have never heard of them. that dirt jumper was tight.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

It took them over 2 years to design the "Griffin"? Come on guys, are you serious? A super basic four-bar design, almost identical to that of Kona's and Transitions', and you're telling me over 2 YEARS?! Sounds like someone needs to lay off the reefer. 

Their website is laden with word usage problems too. If you can't figure out how to properly use "to/too/two", I'm not sure I'd trust how you'd design a frame. Maybe that's why It took two years?

Speaking of reefer, some clowns came into the shop baked yesterday asking for a "Reefer Green" Rockey Mountain. Go figure...


----------



## recycle127 (Nov 15, 2007)

x2 looks like a cool company


----------



## LonesomeCowboyBert (Apr 11, 2008)

dowst said:


> It took them over 2 years to design the "Griffin"? Come on guys, are you serious? A super basic four-bar design, almost identical to that of Kona's and Transitions', and you're telling me over 2 YEARS?! Sounds like someone needs to lay off the reefer.
> 
> Their website is laden with word usage problems too. If you can't figure out how to properly use "to/too/two", I'm not sure I'd trust how you'd design a frame. Maybe that's why It took two years?
> 
> Speaking of reefer, some clowns came into the shop baked yesterday asking for a "Reefer Green" Rockey Mountain. Go figure...


Find me a MTB company who hasnt printed some crappy BS about the product they sell
and as for the odd grammer mistake, FFS, it could have come from a translation error or just the guy who wrote the website

To the OP, please dont use dowst's opinion to make a buying decision, I think he just wanted a reason to tell his "Reefer" anecdote


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I really like the look of that Griffin (7" bike) They says its set up with a 7" fork but I see a 888SL in the pictures. Cro-Mo makes an incredible ride, Id love to get my hands on that bad boy.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Saw them at Interbike. After a good talk with them and some investigation. They are based off those internet companies that are only a company in name. What they have done is show up at one of those large manufactures over seas who will build what you want with your name on it. They are a C grade company. Much like Motobecane, Sette, Windsor, Scattante, Fezzari...and the list will go on forever. 

Upon further inspection of the product... they actually have poor quality too.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

looks like a korean catalog frame... (as wyrm, stated)...


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

Mwehahaha said:


> looks like a korean catalog frame... (as wyrm, stated)...


I like that, "catalog frame," because that is essentially what they are. Not sure about the Korean part. If I remember... they were Taiwan. Nothing against overseas bikes... just that there are differing grades of bikes... which Fire is on the mid to low grade.


----------



## orange617 (Jul 23, 2012)

got the frame off chain reaction...my first 650B custom build...the fireeye burning 150mm travel enduro frame....


----------

